# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Feeling drunk/drugged while Lucid ?

## Havok

Has happened quite a few times to me recently .  When I become lucid, its like I feel drunk or I've been heavily drugged, its like I cant control my lucid self.  Are there any explanations or anyone with similar experiences or ways to counteract the effect when I notice it?  And the scenarios are sometimes the same, and I am familiar with the places where the dreams take place, like I've been there before.

I'm not a regular drink or drug user and these have happened on nights where I haven't even thought about alcohol or drugs.

----------


## YYNYM

Well, your asleep, so your brain is going to be a little disoriented.

----------


## Cacophony

*Weird. I have definitely felt under the influence while lucid dreaming, but normally before I became lucid I thought I was drunk or on drugs. Maybe it's a dream control issue?*

----------


## hellohihello

I tend to feel like extremely fatigued and can barely move. It's kinda creepy

----------


## Yarbskoo

> I tend to feel like extremely fatigued and can barely move. It's kinda creepy



  I feel like that during non-lucid dreams. Hell, I feel like that even when I'm awake! :tongue2:

----------


## Havok

> Well, your asleep, so your brain is going to be a little disoriented.




Yeah but in all my years of dreaming I have never been like that,  when you wake up your disorientated yes cause your body tried to adjust.

I think its maybe stuck between being concious and unconscious, and maybe a control issue. But there always seems to be one or two others along side me at the time. 

Oh and its going to be the 23rd not the 21st of December 2012 when it kicks off, just so you know  :wink2:

----------


## horsey101

Maybe try stabilizing your dream or pulling a few more RCs?

----------

